

Pulse laser used to create 3D display in mid-air - bluehex
http://www.geek.com/science/pulse-laser-used-to-create-3d-display-in-mid-air-1608487/

======
davesque
Very cool. What if the frequency could be drastically increased somehow? Maybe
it could become a more versatile display technology.

